# Docker-freebsd won't work



## Choffa (Sep 15, 2016)

Hello,

I have been trying to get docker to work on an experimental server with FreeBSD, tried both 10.3 and 11.0-RC3 without any luck.

Following https://wiki.freebsd.org/Docker, iI get the following:

```
# docker pull centos
latest: Pulling from centos
3690474eb5b4: Pull complete
c6ba6252263b: Extracting [========>                                          ] 12.26 MB/70.59 MB
d800c914238f: Download complete
9baab0af79c4: Download complete
Pulling repository centos
Repository not found
```

Then trying to run a Plex container:

```
# docker run --net=host -e VERSION=latest linuxserver/plex
Unable to find image 'linuxserver/plex:latest' locally
latest: Pulling from linuxserver/plex
f1b49dd0c243: Pull complete
008ecf8686ec: Pull complete
fd74137ff5ae: Pull complete
35371c8124e2: Pull complete
99dc4d8f603d: Pull complete
f1fb466c672d: Pull complete
c9926c758af0: Pull complete
7105089db990: Pull complete
c26348124461: Pull complete
ed40943ac576: Pull complete
a4deea7dc3b7: Pull complete
b7a70a6c9bea: Pull complete
c17c5f915bdc: Pull complete
c75c8bd04a73: Pull complete
bb38cecd340a: Pull complete
aede71f84a94: Pull complete
6bb979ceef2a: Pull complete
5dad46e3ac09: Pull complete
e86c92bc5d52: Pull complete
3398bd2cdbb0: Pull complete
cae108124d0e: Pull complete
7670d35442b0: Pull complete
ded637292ab8: Pull complete
20bff4d74762: Pull complete
0eb5b58ecc32: Pull complete
9d77f1acf46e: Pull complete
0ed1c02a44f6: Pull complete
3c0ab77763c2: Pull complete
Digest: sha256:8fa98dceea306bdd0798f1d597bd31f82730fe605eff467394be629b905ff331
Status: Downloaded newer image for linuxserver/plex:latest
/bin/importas: 1: /bin/importas: Syntax error: end of file unexpected (expecting ")")
/bin/importas: 1: /bin/importas: Syntax error: end of file unexpected (expecting ")")
/bin/define: 10: /bin/define: Syntax error: ")" unexpected
/etc/s6/init/init-stage1: 17: /etc/s6/init/init-stage1: Syntax error: "}" unexpected (expecting "then")
jail: /init: failed
```

The only thing I have managed to get going is an ubuntu image:

```
# docker run -t -i ubuntu /bin/bash
root@:/#
```

Have anyone else had this problem? Or know how to solve it?

Thanks!


----------



## Choffa (Sep 19, 2016)

No one had this problem but me?


----------



## lme@ (Sep 20, 2016)

AFAIK Docker doesn't really work on FreeBSD. You should better try Tredly: www.tredly.com or Jetpack: https://github.com/3ofcoins/jetpack


----------



## mnd999 (Sep 22, 2016)

It's in ports, so it really _should _work.

There's a patch to be merged here you could try: https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=211565


----------



## Choffa (Sep 26, 2016)

lme@ said:


> AFAIK Docker doesn't really work on FreeBSD. You should better try Tredly: www.tredly.com or Jetpack: https://github.com/3ofcoins/jetpack


Those seem interesting, but the availability of pre-built containers compared to docker is very slim.



gpatrick said:


> SmartOS supports Docker and you can run FreeBSD in KVM as well as Linux, or run Linux on bare metal in an lx-brand zone.


I really want it to run on my freebsd machine or I will just stick with my current setup. 



mnd999 said:


> It's in ports, so it really _should _work.
> 
> There's a patch to be merged here you could try: https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=211565


Yeah, I thought so too.
I tried the patch with no luck.


----------



## beatgammit (Jul 25, 2017)

I have the same problem when I try to pull the collabora/code repo, which is based on the ubuntu:16:04 image. I'm not sure how to pull only the dependent images


```
docker pull ubuntu:16.04
```

The above works, but seems to pull a different image.

This appears to still be broken and there's a bug open for it: PR 211041.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jul 25, 2017)

Why aren't you using jails? It's far better for you.


----------

